# Very Proud!



## Monique Laperriere (Sep 30, 2010)

I am very proud of my 10 yr old AB Diesel.. we trialed sat in Mondioring and passed our MR1 with a score of 184, second place to a 184.5  Diesel is now PSA2, FR1, MR1 titled and also has other working titles: WST2 (WABA), PD2, SD1 (NWDA)









Monique


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

You have done an amazing job with him! I had the most fun watching him do MR3 dog in white. It was just you having fun with that cool Bulldog of yours! Congratulations again!


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice job!! What an accomplishment for you guys...at 10 years of age no less!


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome Monique! I havent seen you in years...I was showing dogos years back when I met you and Mack Daddy. I had that big male with natural ears, Paulo.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Well you have a right to be proud of yourself, too!!!!

That was really an accomplishment - congratulations to you both.


----------



## Monique Laperriere (Sep 30, 2010)

The MR3 Dog in white was fun! We had no idea what half of the exercises were but went with the flow LOL!! I just love working him and he did a good job with most of it HAHA!


----------



## Monique Laperriere (Sep 30, 2010)

LINK TO PICS.....
http://s40.photobucket.com/albums/e221/ambulld1/MONDIO%202010/


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Huge congrats Mo!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Well you have a right to be proud of yourself, too!!!!
> 
> That was really an accomplishment - congratulations to you both.


I second that. Well done.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent! That's one fine accomplishment!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! He looks great. Loved the pics.

Terrasita


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations Monique and Diesel. You're an inspiration and an outstanding representation for the breed!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations Monique!! You guys tore it up! Way to go Big D!!! Rest easy old man, not that you were every stressed a day in your life. hahah!

Julie


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Way to represent the breed Diesel!! Loved watching him work. Had no idea he was 10!!! OMG! Great job!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Monique, your making me smile girl.

Told U So.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice job! Way to represent!


----------



## Monique Laperriere (Sep 30, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Hey Monique, your making me smile girl.
> 
> Told U So.


Youre the reason we even started working Jerry! I owe it all to you  Much love!


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats to Monique and Diesel. Cheers.


----------

